# Can cats sense pregnancy?



## Georgie.k (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi everyone

I am 11 weeks pregnant and our only female kitty has become exceptionally friendlier to me. She is a tortie so has always been a bit crazy but she is my husband’s cat that he brought with him when he moved in with me about 4 1/2 years ago so she has never been overly friendly with me. Before she might curl up on my lap once a week if I am lucky but if I started patting her she would jump off in disgust! 

Now she will curl up on my lap at least 2-3 times a day and lick me! I can also pat her and she will stay curled up on my lap and do her clawing thing while she purrs her little heart out. This is very odd behavior as she has always been a very independent little thing so I am wondering since it has been going on for a few weeks that she can sense that I am pregnant? We have four cats, the other 3 are boys and have show no new/odd behavior so it is just her. Crazy little girl!

What do you think?

Georgie


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

yup. cats can sense the good and the bad things going on with you. sometimes they respond to it. when my friend was pregnant with her son, their male cat found a pillow and kept humping it. he would drag the pillow around the house wherever she was and then go hump it lol. that stopped after she gave birth. now he just lays there like a throw rug hahahah. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I had four babies, and I didn't notice any difference in the cat's behavior. Maybe he (they) got used to it!


----------



## Georgie.k (Dec 15, 2009)

Jadedea Jade said:


> yup. cats can sense the good and the bad things going on with you. sometimes they respond to it. when my friend was pregnant with her son, their male cat found a pillow and kept humping it. he would drag the pillow around the house wherever she was and then go hump it lol. that stopped after she gave birth. now he just lays there like a throw rug hahahah. :lol:


Oh my! Thats hilarious :lol: :yikes I hope they dont start doing that!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

The kitty can sense the tiniest change in your scent. So yes, she knows you're pregnant. 
Her Jacobson's organ is a pheromone sensor, among other things. :wink:


----------



## Georgie.k (Dec 15, 2009)

gunterkat said:


> The kitty can sense the tiniest change in your scent. So yes, she knows you're pregnant.
> Her Jacobson's organ is a pheromone sensor, among other things. :wink:


That is very interesting. I was wondering if it was a smell thing, I must smell differant with all these crazy pregnancy hormones running rampant


----------

